# How much mono leader for sharks?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have mt reel spooled with 600yards of braid and need to top it off with my mono shock/abrasion leader. How much should I use? I was thinkin 20 or 30 yards, but I still have plenty of room on the reel.

I will of course top it off with a steel bite leader.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use 15-20ft of 200lb on mine


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

What pound test? I mean 10-15 yards is plenty if you are just talking about a true topshot but it also doesn't matter how much you put on i'd fill your spool. Basically you aren't putting on a topshot of mono but more your braid is a bottomshot if that makes sense. Some guys use 300-400 pound test leader of about 20 feet and then only use about a 2 ft section of steel leader, idea being the high lb mono leader is strong enough to prevent a tail whip from breaking the line and there is not much reason to have a long steel leader. Or you can just do a 10-15 ft section of steel leader.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Strictly theoretical idea - haven't put this in practice - But, I'd also hazard a guess and say that if you plan on casting with this rod, then I'd put 20 to 30 feet of heavy mono and a short wire leader (like you say). If you're going to kayak the bait out and drop it, then you basically don't need the mono at all, just use a long wire.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The mono has several pros over a longer wire leader.

1) Cost
2) Flexibility and with it, the resistance to kinks
3) Ease in handling
4) If used as wind-on leader, can easily be wound onto the reel without the need of roller guides.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ringo Redux said:


> Strictly theoretical idea - haven't put this in practice - But, I'd also hazard a guess and say that if you plan on casting with this rod, then I'd put 20 to 30 feet of heavy mono and a short wire leader (like you say). If you're going to kayak the bait out and drop it, then you basically don't need the mono at all, just use a long wire.


Neither. Gonna boat the bait out there and drop it.. haha Gonna anchor the boat nearshore (a few hundred yards out) and drop at night.

I have 300yds 50lb braid, then 300yds of 80lb braid. And I will use about a 3ft section of steel on end.

I was thinking of using 60lb mono (I already have some)but may move up to much larger if needed to prevent said tailwhips.


----------

